# Fall NorthWest Outback Rally Dates



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Which dates work/don't work for you?*​
Sept 17-19222.22%Sept 24-26111.11%Oct 1-300.00%Oct 8-1000.00%Oct 15-1700.00%None of the Dates00.00%All of the Dates111.11%Some dates, please add comments for which work555.56%


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok folks I was looking at maybe holding a rally at Memaloose State Park just East of Portland. Has hook up's and its a pretty easy drive for folks. I looked at the dates above and seems many still have full hook up dates available, but first we need an idea who could make it. So please vote today so we can try to pull something together before Winter arrives!

Oregon State Park - Memaloose State Park
ReserveAmerica - Memaloose State Park


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

October 1-3 or 8-10 would work for us. Or even better would be Oct 2-4 or Oct 9-11. Mondays are easier to us to get off than Fridays.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Folks -

I'm Y Guy's wife and figured what better time to post my first post than to the rally date poll. I've been bugging Steve to figure out when we were going to hold this thing!









The only weekend that doesn't work for us (at least as far as I can tell at this point in life) is the weekend of Oct. 8 - 10.

Glad to see you got the ball rolling Steve!

Sandi

We would need to arrive Friday evening and leave Sunday since I'm a teacher and taking a Monday off is not an option.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hiya Sandy action

Looks like most (to all) of the dates are okay with us. Will have to discuss it with Don and get him to check his calendar also.

We are leaving for Idaho this Saturday morning. And given last nights events (Pathfinder getting K.O.'d) We will probably be very busy over the next couple of days... but will try to get a better idea on dates for ya.

We also would need to do Friday evening to Sunday.

Thanks Steve for starting this thread sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brooke & Dave, if Sat-Mon works great I say go for it. Most of us would arrive until Friday evening anyway, and then you could watch us scramble home Sunday afternoon as you relaxed the rest of your day.

My thought would be to do a Potluck/BBQ Saturday evening and if folks are up for it maybe a breakfast combo for the group. I'm not one that feels the need to plan every second of the day, I like flexibility and the chance to just hang out and relax, but I'll never turn down a good camping potluck either!

I think I emailed everyone from the Norhtwest with an Outback about this thread but don't hesitate to promo it to other I may have missed.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Great, Thanks Steve! Anytime out of town is a great time!!!









So, once a date is set, do we each make our individual reservations or is it a group reservation thing? Remember--newbie here!

Thanks for being so proactive on this!

~Brook


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brook since it goes through Reserve USA its usually we each book our own. When I was a member of a couple other clubs some folks would book a couple of sites extra, up to the max allowed by the State. If I can do that I don't mind, but it may be just as easy to book our own. Probably by next week we'll have a better idea for dates and we can set a date to make our choice and then start booking and try to keep our sites close together. We're heading past memaloose in a few weeks on our way to Ft Stevens so I maybe able to drive through and look at the sites to see which are the best sites for our size group.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Steve,

We could make it for these weekends:
Sept 17-19
Oct 1-3
Oct 15-17

Memaloose seems like a great pick. Of course, I'm biased, it's right down the road from us. And a Saturday evening potluck sounds great, they are always fun.

Chet.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, just back from 16 days in Canada. The only weekend we have free in those two months is the weekend of September 17th. We sure would love to participate. We only saw Outback trailers in Canada, Banf to be specific, and none either going or coming. We were told at the border that they had seen quite a few this year! So, let us know when you make a specific date choice and we will make our reservation. Dean & Jodi


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Great idea, thanks for coming up with it. Unfortunately, it's a six hour drive for us and I've burned most of my days off already. Hopefully we can make the next one. Let us know of other NW events.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny So Y-Guy and all of the rest, since it is neck and neck on the dates in September who is going to make the final decision so I can make reservations? I of course would opt for the 09-17 date but I don't want to be accused of being pushy (me, never!!!). I guess I am leaving it up to you Y-Guy since you have sort of spearheaded this whole thing. Let us know asap, okey? Thanks, jodi


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I'll have to admit that 9-17 sounds good for us also, as the next weekend is our sons 5th birthday. Or, ya'll could join us for the "Spider-Man" party...







I know you're jealous!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If its ok I'll hold off till I get back on Tuesday, hopefully those that couldn't make the 9/17 date can see if there is any chance it could work. We're heading over to the coast in the AM so when I get back I'll dig into the reservations and see what they have open.

Then we can start working on another that everyone can make!

I've got a 6 year old... he'll do a birthday party anytime!


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey,

We are open on 9/17 weekend. Staying in the gorge would be fun, we have not camped there yet (A/C is a good thing to have in the gorge though!). Not sure about activities surrounding the parks in the gorge (Ainsworth vs. Memaloose vs. Viento), I know Viento has some sort of river swimming.

Let me know what you find out and enjoy your trip at Ft Stevens, we went last weekend and have a good time. Lots of things to see.
Danny


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

It's now Wednesday Y-Guy and no date yet, so......I am just getting nervous about getting a reservation at the park.







Let us know. Jodi & Dean


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I just checked and there are quite a few available.

The ones that seem to be next to each other are B37, 39, 41, 43, 45, 47 and then skips one to B53 These are full hook-ups. There are a few other in loop B...sort of scattered about.

This was checking for the Sept. 17-19 weekend.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I know the 17th isn't great for everyone, but seems it does work for the majority so I say we go for it. Hopefully we'll all have a good time and we can plan another one soon.

*So lets go for the weekend of the 17th!*


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Great, I am so excited. We have reserved B39 for the 17th and 18th. Here is an idea for a joint meal. What if everyone brings one big salad of some sort and we could have a great big salad bar. I noted that fires are not permitted (no s'mores, darn). This is just an idea, does any one else have ideas. I think this will really be a fun thing. Looking forward to putting some faces to names (particularly you Y-Guy). Jodi


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Looking forward to putting some faces to names (particularly you Y-Guy). Jodi


Should we just look for the bright red dancin' Y ?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL just don't ask me to do the Y-M-C-A dance and we'll be fine!

We're all set, site B41.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We're booked! Site B43. We will be a day off though due to my DH work schedule. Coming in on Saturday and leaving Monday. As I am sure that we are the newest of the Newbies, I will just go ahead and tell my husband that everyone will be watching him back into the site, as it will only be our 3rd outing by that time! Great...no pressure there!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Brook, just think you'll have a whole bunch of us "guiding" you in, imagine a flight crew on an aircraft carrier! Then come Sunday you can relax and watch the rest of us packing up while you enjoy a tall glass of lemonade and watch the Sunday Mad Dash Scramble.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Y-guy, that is so funny, but get this (just to prove how new and tired I am), I forgot that school will have already started and now I have to revise the reservations, but can't figure out how to do it online, so have sent an email to customer service! Great! Now we'll probrably lose our spot! I'll tell ya, I think I need a vacation-or a cold one!

PS- I want to see EVERYBODY (except me of course) doing the Y-M-C-A!!!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Waiting on soccer schedule.... hope to have it by this evening. Then we will be able to figure out if we can attend


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Crappers!! We are going to be in New Mexico on our motorcycle trip that week.








We are going to be gone the 11th thru the 25 so I guess we will have to miss this one.

Maybe next year









Scott


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Got schedules switched around and reservations changed! We'll be there Friday through Sunday! Can't wait! sunny


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I am booked for B53. Silly question, I assume we are talking about memaloose correct?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep Dan you're in like Flynn!

I'm excited to have the get together, next we'll need to plan one so the folks that couldn't make this one can attend.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Just curious, Are any of the participants in our gathering at Memaloose scrapbookers? If so, let me know and maybe we can get together and do a little cropping. Jodi


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

HUGE Scrapper here! Although I do have to admit that I am a bit behind in it. Have run into a lull I guess you could say. Def could bring my stuff though!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Fantastic, I will most certainly bring my stuff. I will never be caught up. That's ok. Keeps me busy.







jodi


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi everyone, the way I see it there are going to be about five or six of us Outbakers at Memaloose. I mentioned something previously about having a meal together (Saturday evening) but no one else has responded. Is this something we would like to do, it doesn't have to be totally organized (this coming from a rather obsessive compulsive person) but it would be nice to have some kind of a frame of reference so we would all know what to bring. That way we wouldn't end up with five bags of potato chips and no main dish. What is the general opinion of all you other participants? Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jodi I'm all for it. Some of the camping clubs I've been part of were setup where each family brought their own "meat" and shared salads, appetizers, deserts. I am totally open, but I think it would be fun to have dinner as a group. Along the same lines, I thought I'd found out who and what ages are coming along.

We'll have

My wife and I, boys ages 6 and 9 and our Bolivian Exchange Student who's 17.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I think that the family meat and then shared side sounds great! I am not exactly a cook (DH does that) but I must say that I make a mean potato salad! Oh yeah, and chocolate chip cookies to die for, at least that's what i've been told! If I could contribute at least those items, that would be great.

We will have myself, husband, son almost 5, and daughter 12.

See ya soon!

~Brook


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hummmmmm!!!! It sounds as if we will have to have a chocolate chip cookie bake off as I have been told by one and all that my cc cookies are by far the best! So, I would suggest everyone bring extra gallons of very cold milk and we will eat chocolate chip cookies for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Sounds like a plan to me. Along with the cookies we will bring meat for the DH and pasta salad to share. Applesauce cake with brown butter frosting or sour cream chocolate cake are other camping favorites of my family and so I will bring one or the other. There will be two of us. Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Count me in! Are they fresh from the Outback oven?


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, mine won't be as an oven was the 1 thing that our rig didn't come with








Hubby did tell me that I could have one installed, but probrably won't anytime soon-not now after the whole new living room set we just bought this afternoon! Oh well, i'll just have to double up on my "secret" ingredient I guess







! Watch out Jodi, here they come!!!


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry for not posting in a while. Food plan is fine with me as well. Bring own main meal, share sides.

Those coming are myself, wife, son (4), daughter (7).

Looking forward to it. Weather has been rainy for a week here now and I am already missing summer, although I think the weather is turning around finally.


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey all. We'll be joining you at the rally. My wife Angie and I will be coming and will be bringing our daughter 3 and son 1. Look forward to meeting everyone. We waited too long and didn't get a space close to you all. We will be in B17. That might be a good thing though. My son does a very good impression of a howler monkey when he's tired. At least you guys won't have to listen to it. Although, sound does travel out in the woods







You might want to pack some earplugs. We are off to a new place this weekend down near Eugene, OR. Trying to get in as much as we can before the liquid sunshine hits for good. See you all at Memaloose. Jarrod


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Jerrod.







Be looking ofrward to meeting you at Memaloose. Curioius, what model Outback do you have?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal welcome aboard and look forward to meeting you.

Which CG near Eugene are you going to?


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, I need to add our info to my posting one of these days. Sorry, still trying to figure this all out. We have a 2005 28BHS that we are towing with a 2001 Expedition. I finally got the E-qual-izer hitch set up correctly and it is teamed up with a Prodigy brake controller. I learned a lot from this website before I made my decision on the hitching. I finally figured out the problem with the hitching. The receiver on the Exp has a lot of slop. When I start putting load on the bars the hitch has approx. 1/2 inch lift before it engages with the receiver. Solution for now is more spacers. I'm thinking of having a piece welded to the top of the hitch shaft that would take some of the slop out and allow me to remove some of the spacers. I think I have something like 9 spacers installed right now.







Anyways, that anwers jnk36jnk's question. And Y-Guy we are going to Richardson Park on Fernridge Reservoir. We haven't been yet so it is going to be another surprise. I've been watching the weather forcasts and seems like this weekend is going to be much nicer than last week







Looking forward to meeting everyone and having a good time. Jarrod


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey all,
Guess I should post that we are in also. Site B-3. We just had our first trip in our 26RS and love it. It will be me(Alan), My wife(Jessica), and our son(Joshua-10). We were also too late to get a close spot :-(. Looking forward to seeing and hearing about other Outbacks and outbackers. ) See ya there. Alan


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh, and by the way. B5 is the only Full Hook Site left. :-O Alan


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny I am so excited that so many of you are going to join us. We have been keeping track and so far we know that seven familes are signed up (at least that is how many have posted their plans). My DH said that the East coast rally drew three families!!! It will be neat to meet you all and share Outback tales/mods/etc/. We are leaving for Deception Pass State Park in three days for our 25th annual family Labor Day campout. Does it seem like the summer just disappeared this year? Or am I just getting older. My mother always says that as one ages the time actually goes faster. I think she is right! Jodi


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Man, now I'm feeling bad that we won't be able to make it. Looks like it will be a great crowd. Maybe in the spring...

Chet.


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

Y-Guy:

We would love to attend a rally of Outbackers. October anytime would be best for us. Not sure what weather conditions are like in October.....new to the state of Washington.
action


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Anybody know if NWCAMPER2 is able to make it? Couldn't tell for sure through the posts.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey NAVY OUTBACKER! Happy Birthday!!! action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well folks maybe we need to look at some October dates pretty soon









Chet & Navy - sorry you can't make it but hopefully we can hook up at a meet sometimes soon.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry to let you know that we won't be able to come after all. The soccer "virus" has hit our house and essentially taken every weekend until Halloween. I didn't anticipate this happening when I booked. So, B53 is now open. Maybe we can hit the next one that comes around.

Hope everyone has fun!

Danny


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep, we are in Soccer as well.... except we go all the way to the second week of November! Would love to be able to make it, maybe a spring get together.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, sorry to hear you can't make it







. But, on a brighter nore, THANKS FOR THE CAMP SITE!!!







B3 is now open for the taking. action action action 
See all of you soon. How many are coming by the way?
Alan, Jess, And Josh + our 2 geriatric pooches Whites Shoes 15, and Sammi 12.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok here is the list of who I have coming and which site, correct me if I am wrong.
*
Y-Guy: #B41, 5 total; B6 & B9 & B17
Rennerbee: #B43 4 total; G12 & B4
jnk36jnk: #B39, 2 total
Jarrod: B17, 4 total, G7 & B1
newbie_outbacker: B53, 3 total, B10*

Thought we would do Saturday dinner, bring your own meat, I'll have our gas bbq if you want, I'm sure we'll make Mac & Cheese for the kids that want some plus we'll bring a salad/side dish and a desert.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

The only thing I see missing from Y-Guys post is: free CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES in space 39


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey everybody. Angie and I are worried about the weather. We've already had one trip in the rain and don't want to repeat the mis-adventure again. Forecast is showing showers and highs in the low 60s







Not really the kind of weather we were hoping for. I'm sure that you all can remember back to when the little campers were really little campers (one yr old) and know that even the spacious 28BHS is like a prison if it's raining outside. We're thinking of cancelling and catching up with you guys on the next one.







We haven't totally made up our mind yet. Anyone else thinking of punting this time? We're really bummed to even be thinking about this because we were really looking forward to this weekend. Jarrod


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, I know that it will probably be hard for you to think that I remember back to when my kids were little, but I do and I remember how hard it could be camping in the rain. That said, we have camped in the rain an uncountable number of times and not in a TT. My DH has a Masters in tarp hanging (has been asked occasionally to teach lessons to younger camper folk) and we have the world's largest tarp as well as other smaller selections. So, if you are brave enough we will hang those darned blue things and still have a great time. Would certainly understand if you opt out but still want to encourage you to come in spite of the liquid sunshine. Remember, FREE chocolate chip cookies and sour cream chocolate cake WITH ice cream!!!!!! Jodi


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We are in it for the long haul, rain or shine, we'll be there-even if everyone else backs out, it's still time out of town and away fom everything. Good bonding time. I do agree with you about the enclosure, but, if need be, with some movies for the kids and games for the adults, it'll be fine no matter how bad it gets outside! Plus, my kids like to be out in the rain for some strange reason. Luckily they seem to be pretty resistant to colds! We will miss you guys if you don't make it. Completely understand though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're still in rain or shine. Hope to take a side trip to the Falls and maybe the Dam while were there (with our exchange student). We do have our TV/VCR and will have movies in the bunkhouse for any kids (or parents) that need a break. I'll see if I can grab a couple of the extra folding awnings from work to expand any needed shelter.

As for rain... living on THIS side of the mountains I have to say... what's rain?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> The only thing I see missing from Y-Guys post is: free CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES in space 39


Bring tons!!!!! I made a double batch on Sunday and it's half gone already!!! My boys and our exchange student absolutely love them!!!!!

Sandi


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK,

Some of us would love to be there but can't, that's the way life is. Too bad 'cause we'll be down in that neck of the woods (sort of) the very next weekend.

You guys have to promise to take some pictures and post them when you get back. Also be prepared to share some stories too.

How about a close up of one of those cookies? Kind of a virtual chocolate fix?

Hope you guys have fun, no rain, and no wind!

Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian sorry you can't make it, I know some of the others couldn't either. I think we need to start planning a Spring Rally to get the season off rolling next year.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Rain/Shine/Hurricane Ivan......we are in. Got to show off my new 17 Wide Screen LCD TV Monitor install (MY FIRST MOD!!!! action action ) Guess I better hurry and wire in my DVD player too. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Don't know what we'll bring for food though.... Does anyone know if they have started permitting campfires again?
SEE YA















sunny


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

newbie_outbacker said:


> new 17 Wide Screen LCD TV Monitor install


Oh man, what space are you in? I'm gonna have to keep my tech hubby away from there!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, I really don't think we need to worry about fire danger given the fact that it has rained off and on all day today and yesterday and there is more predicted. So bring lots of firewood!! Jodi


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, I really don't think we need to worry about fire danger given the fact that it has rained off and on all day today and yesterday and there is more predicted. So bring lots of firewood!! Jodi


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey all. Well it's official. We're boging out.







On top of the probable rain and all the fun that entails, now the little ones both have nasty colds







. Emma missed her first day of pre-school because of the cold. She's devestated because she knows her new friends are playing without her







FYI-13mth old boys who have been walking for 5mths and get into everything and have more energy than a nuke don't sit still for movies. Owen's more into finding every mud puddle and piece of stick or rock that he can chew on. First colds of the season are so great. Angie and I are bright eyed and bushy tailed after a night of waking up every hour from the crying. The kids woke us up quite a bit too due to their colds:lol: We are soooo bummed. I'd love to see all the mods and meet you all. I like the idea of a Spring Rally. I'm gonna miss those cookies too. Hope all of you have a great time. I'm with Brian too, lets see plenty of pics. We'll catch you on the next one. Happy Camping Outbackers. Be thinking of you this weekend, Jarrod


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bummer, hope the kids get to feeling better soon. Hope to meet you next Spring.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

To all you rally Outbackers. Enjoy yourselves







. I would have really enjoyed myself meeting everyone. Ontario is just too far for this rally.









I hope everyone has a great time and I am looking forward to reading how everything went. sunny

Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I would have liked to have gone to this, too. I couldn't have at any rate due to daughter starting college, but more importantly, it was a long haul for us. I'd sure like to see something in the spring for the Spokane area (CD'A maybe?). We need a map of where all the NW Outbackers are located. Maybe I can get Vern to send me a list of user names and city locations, then just map them out and see where the majority of us are. What ya think Y-guy?


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Have fun gang! Sounds like you'll have a good time weather permitting or not.

Ditto on the pics. We'll all live vicariously through them.

Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

vdub I'm all for it, I'm 2-3 hours from either location and I would try to make both. I know with you and a few others in ID we should be able to pull off a couple unless folks are up for a 2-3 hour drive we could have one on the Snake River at one of the corps campgrounds.

My wife, youngest and our exchange student are going to come down late Friday after the HS football game. My wife teaches at one and our student goes to the other and they are playing each other... so they are going and my oldest and I are driving.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ooooohhhh, Coeur d'alene! I could go for that! Good idea! Silverwood is just up the street too.










Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brain we camped at Farragut State Park this year but the park at Silverwood looked decent too. What type of CGs are on lake Coeur d'alene?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Here's a run down of some of the rv places.
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/Idaho.html#Coeur_d'_Alene

I've never been to any of them. I'll try to do some research on the state camp grounds in the area. I don't know the demographics for the NW crowd, but I'm guessing we have a lot kids, so we might want to look for something with that type entertainment. How far is Silverwood from Cd'a?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I was actually thinking about Farragut SP to be honest. Camped there a lot when I was a kid with my family and with Scouts. Your pictures look good - how was it for a rally? Pend Orielle is kinda cold though - swimming is iffy, especially in springtime. Lake Coeur d'alene is a little better but still pretty cold. Can rent boats on lake Coeur d'alene.

I guess I just like the idea of being near Coeur d'alene (its getting kinda touresty but ...), the Coeur d'alene mountains and Spokane as well (got family there an grew up there). Depending on when we go, a little fly fishing on the Coeur d'alene river could be a possibility.

Just a lot to do in the area.

When I was a Scout, we camped at a couple of lake side campgrounds that were primative but would be OUTSTANDING for this kind of rally. Let me do some research and I'll check back in later this weekend with a report. (I don't want to even THINK about how long ago that was - plate tectonics have probably changed the whole geology since then).









Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well we are back from the Rally, had a great time meeting everyone. Food was great and the fellowship was too. I'll get the other photos up soon, but for now here is our group photo from the four families that made it.

Rally Group Photo


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Fine looking group of Outbackers there Steve























Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Great picture! I don't see any chocolate chip cookies!
















How was your weather? Was off and on here in this corner of Washington.

Looks kinda cool but dry in the picture...

Did you guys discuss where we might do a spring rally? All the sites near Coeur d'Alene I used to go as a kid are now either unsuitable or have morphed into something we wouldn't want to do.









Brian


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Great Pic! Can you put names with them? or Screen Names?

Thanks! sunny


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks great! Even the Canada flag, hey! Like already said, the weather here was not so good. Had a real thunder storm tonight. Hope this isn't a prelude to a crumby winter. Hope you all had fun!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

What about Soap Lake? Not sure what would be there for kids, but this camp ground looks nice and it is centrally located. http://www.whresorts.com/whr/resort_direct...soap_lake_1.htm The wife has always wanted to see the laser show at Grand Coulee and I've always wanted to see Potholes State Park.

As for Cd'A, I did a search on Post Falls and found a few locations, but don't know how good they are. http://yellowpages.superpages.com/listings...15&dponmap=true

Leavenworth might also be fun. I love German beer.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, actually we had a great time and the weather was not bad at all. It sprinkled a couple of times and looked threatening a couple of times but we actually had a sun break or two and on the evening of our joint dinner there was no wind and we could see stars as we sat around the camp fire. It was great meeting people (newbie, rennerbee, jnk36jnk and y-guy) as well as their families and it was much fun looking at each others TT's and listening to the guys talk 'mod talk'. I had to send the remaining chocolate chip cookies home with the others so I wouldn't be tempted to eat them myself. Can you believe that?!? Looking forward to a bigger and better rally in the spring. Thanks again to Steve for getting the ball rolling. Jodi and Dean


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ditto

Great pics and love the flag combo







. The screen names to the pic is a great idea. I am glad that everyone had a great time.









Thor


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Great picture guys









Hope we can make the next rally.

Not only did we have double header soccer games Saturday, but now I get to have knee surgery at 11:30 this morning (torn meniscus).







Had to spend the rest of the weekend gettting things done and ready for me to be down for a bit


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yikes !









Good luck on the knee. I've had a couple of surgeries on my knee but mine were to rebuild a bone after I lost an argument with a semi tractor -- ligaments are different. Hope it goes well and you bounce back quickly.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello!

I'll help with the names/screen names with faces...

On the left is Alan, Jessica and Josh-AKA Newbie Outbacker; neXt to them is Jody and Dean-AKA JNK36JNK; Next to them is Y-Guys family Sandi, sons Scott and Sean and their exchange student Gustavo; then comes my family (me-Brook, Dave, posing daughter Dani and son Eric), finally, last but by no means least is one and only, the famous, the notorious, the all knowing...Y-GUY!

I think a great time was had by all but we sure did miss all those not able to make it! Certainly will be planning a Spring get together, so watch out for info coming on that!

~Brook


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I finally got photos uploaded to Webshots. I didn't label them but you'll find some camper shots, group shots, Mod shots and a few of Multnomah Falls too.

*Click to View*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pics!! It is nice to have faces with names.

Thanks
Thor

PS - It must be genes....Outbackers must all be good looking people


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Good pics! I finally made it back from the wet side. It was nice to see the sun again as I topped over Snoqualamie Pass. Paid a vist to Camping World in Tacoma and picked up a few things -- $400! Not sure what I spent it on.....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey now, play nice. We see the sun too. At least we think that's what it is. Causes your skin to dry off and gets really HOT? Big yellow thing that makes it hard to see?

Yeah, we've seen that once or twice. Last year I think.










Hey Y-Guy, you picked a great day to visit the SEAHAWK DOMINATORS!!! What a great game! Can you talk this morning?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Brian yeah I still have it, but in a couple weeks when my Ducks play the Cougs I won't!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

hate to say it, but you may be right. cougs not doing to well.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yo, Y-Guy! What ya say we kill off this thread and start a Spring Rally Thread?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

New thread has been started. 2005 Spring Outback Rally Discussion


----------

